# New disc mower needed, Krone, or Kuhn?



## Marshall

We currently have a Kuhn GMD 700 I believe, it is a 9' + disc mower. We are going to add another mower to the equipment.

My father stands by the Kuhn we have, but doesn't want to spend alot of money on a second mower. The Kuhn was purchased new in 2001, so this is its tenth grass season. It has been a good mower and I am sure it will give several more years of great service, however, it likes to streek up the field and not cut an even edge across the 9 ft. bar.

My father wants to get a knock off brand mower from our local hardware, farm and garden shop that is abour 5K. I have heard this mower doesn't withstand real work and is quick to wear out if you are not just a hobby farmer.

I am more interested in getting a higher quality mower, like the Kuhn we already have, but I have looked at the Krone website and it has gotten my attention.

What are some opinions on the Krone vs. the Kuhn mover?

The new mower would be attached to a new JD 5085M that should be delivered this week.

Thanks for the replies.

Marshall


----------



## KRONE PRO

Hi, Marshall The Krone web site does a good job explaining the Krone advantages. Like no belts or pullys, no outer end connecting bar for no hang up mowing etc. But I can say that I have used Krone for the last six years with never a break down or pile up! It cuts extremely clean in tall blown down hay as well as short thin hay. Everyone I have sold one to are realy happy with them. Our Krone price should be very compatable to Kuhn. Let me know if I can help you further. 
Mark


----------



## Production Acres

KRONE PRO said:


> But I can say that I have used Krone for the last six years with never a break down or pile up! It cuts extremely clean in tall blown down hay as well as short thin hay. Mark


That would be a dream machine or one that hasn't been used very much! Nearly all machines break down at some point. Support for your machine is what you need. The ability to get parts. Buy the best machine you can afford - and I believe Krone is one of the best - but they do break as well.


----------



## bricewest50

I bought a Krone mower 283s new in 04 it will out-cut the kuhn mower all day.Butn my Krone the end disc cracked the top of the cutter bar out thus allowing the disc,studs,bearing,gear,even the O-ring to fly apart breaking OFF the mower. No big deal right?Wrong. The Krone cutter bar does not split in half as does the competition. I have to buy the complete bar it comes as a complete package (gears,bearings.. etc.)How much you ask......5600.00 U.S.Green!! So in my opinion the krone is a workhorse no doubt. But I hope nothing breaks because they are throw away machines.(REAL LIFE HARD LESSON # ?)


----------



## Krone

I'm sorry for your trouble but I can tell you that we do offer cutterbar casings without the gears and bearings through parts. For the AM-283 - the cutterbar casing part # is 1500786.


----------



## leeb

I've spent the last couple of weeks investigating every brand of disc mower sold in my part of the world. I've decided on a new Vermeer for a variety of reasons, they are shaft-driven, segmented, top service modules, they don't use gear dope, and the Vermeer was cheaper than a Deere, Krone, Kuhn, New Holland/Case Ih, Claas, Frontier , or Vicon. There are cheaper mowers out there, but out of the name brands with parts service you can count on the Vermeer was the best deal. I had a Deere 260, which is a Kuhn mower, great mower, until you have a problem, then they get real expensive fast.


----------



## Marshall

The new tractor was driven over to my house today. I live only 2.5 miles from the dealer. I put it on the tedder and went to work with it as soon as I had it fueled up and after the rep. went over the bells and whistles on it.

This is the first brand new tractor that I have been on and so far, I am very pleased with the comfort this tractor provides.

My dad said when he saw it at the dealer this morning that I wouldnt be able to fit in the cab. ......... I am 6'4" and 325.....









Marshall


----------



## geiselbreth

ran 700 for years got 10 6 kron on mower caddy love it be surprized whay 18 inches will do


----------

